
New York's Underground Wifi and Cell Signal Puts London to Shame - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2017/01/09/new-yorks-underground-wifi-calls-put-london-to-shame/
======
Sami_Lehtinen
In Helsinki that has been true for more than a decade. Didn't bother to dig
exact dates. Btw. It's not stations only. Lines are also covered, so you can
keep talking / surfing on train too.

